# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Training: Fahrtechnik, Kraft, Ausdauer, Ernährung >  Downhill - Der Anfang

## Hitman44

Hi Leute, 

ich bin der Neue hier, Paul ist mein Name. 

** Ich weiss, es gibt schon ein paar von diesen "Ich fang jetzt an" Posts, 
aber die sind alle nicht wirklich konkret und Aussagekräftig, deshalb mach ich hier einen Neuen auf ** 

Mein erklärtes Ziel für 2013 ist es, mit dem Downhill Mountainbiking anzufangen. 
Es hat mich immer gejuckt und wir sind auch viel mit dem Rennrad und Mountainbike unterwegs (bin also körperlich ganz gut drauf), 
und jetzt ist es bei mir soweit, dass ich das Downhill fahren angehen will. 
Deshalb wird über den Winter fleissig gespart und trainiert, 
damits im Sommer losgehen kann.

Nun ein paar Fragen: 
*Zum Bike*: 
* Welches Bike, bzw. welcher Shop? 
Wie gesagt, ich bin neu, also bitte nicht gleich voll mit irgendwelchen Fachbegriffen zuballern, danke! 
Ich hab mich schon ein bisschen umgeschaut auf www.bikester.at und wollte fragen, ob jemand eine Empfehlung hat bzw. eine Meinung zu diesem Shop. 
Oder natürlich eure Shops des Vertrauens  :Wink:  

*Zur Schutzausrüstung*: 
* Eigentlich wie oben: Empfehlungen? Was muss beachtet werden? 

*Zum Park*: 
Ich wäre dann im Park von Wagrain unterwegs, 
ich bin aus der Nähe und im Winter sind wir dort Snowboarden, 
also passt es ganz gut, dass ich dann im Sommer mit dem Bike dort bin. 
Ist hier noch jemand, der regelmäßig dort fährt und sich mit mir zusammentun würde? 
Es wäre cool, wenn sich jemand finden würde, 
der mit mir dort die Anfänge durchgeht, bzw. mit dem man dann auch in weiterer Folge regelmäßig gemeinsam fahren könnte, 
macht ja doch einfach mehr Spass gemeinsam. 

Danke schon mal für euer Feedback!  :Smile:

----------


## q_FTS_p

Wenn du nur in Wagrain fährst brauchst du allerhöchstens ein Enduro. Ein DH-Bike is dort zu schwer und unhandlich. Fährst du aber immer wieder Leogang, Schladming, Saalbach, ... bist du mit einem DHer gut beraten.
Wenn du in einem Shop kaufen willst, dann schau wenigstens, dass der gut erreichbar für dich ist. Sonst ist ein Direktversender besser, weil du bei dem ein sehr gut ausgestattetes Bike für einen sehr fairen Preis bekommst. Dafür musst du dich dann halt fast gänzlich selbst um dein Bike kümmern. Versender, die wirklich gute Bikes im Programm haben: YT und Propain.

----------


## Hitman44

Alles klar, ich werd das beachten. Danke für die Antwort!

----------


## Hitman44

Hab mich jetzt noch umgeschaut und die nächste Frage tut sich auf: 
DH vs Enduro? 
Wann sollte man welches Bike nehmen? 
Oben wars von mir falsch ausgedrückt, die Parks wie Leogang und Schladming stehen natürlich auch auf dem Programm.

----------


## Joshbrother

Dann ist es ja klar dass du eher ein DH brauchst^^.

Ein Enduro ist eben der Versuch ein Bike zu bauen mit dem man sowohl gut hoch und wieder runter kommt. Das grenzt sich eben ein da man einfach kein DH und Enduro in eins Bauen kann (die altbekannte Frage nach dem Allroundbike :Smile: ). 
Ein Enduro benutz man denk ich auf nicht allzu extremen Trails, vorallendingen wenn man vorher noch hoch muss.
Ein DH ist eben dafür gedacht, wie der Name schon sagt, runter zu fahren und eben für wenig anderes. Sprich wenn du hochschiebst oder liftest und dann runterbraust. Da muss man sich eben vorher entscheiden :Smile: . 

Klar deckt man mit dem Enduro mehr Facetten des Mountainbikens ab, man hat aber dennoch kein Bike was in diesen perfekt funzt.

JB

----------


## Hitman44

Alright, Downhill it is, danke schön! 

Bei den Pedalen ist drauf zu achten, dass man guten Grip hat und sich damit wohlfühlt, oder (zB Material oder ähnliches)?

----------


## q_FTS_p

> Alright, Downhill it is, danke schön! 
> 
> Bei den Pedalen ist drauf zu achten, dass sich damit wohlfühlt, oder (zB Material oder ähnliches)?


Das gilt nicht nur für die Pedale  :Wink: 

Ja, wenn du nur an Schladming denkst brauchst du schon einen DHer. Dein Budget?

----------


## Hitman44

> Das gilt nicht nur für die Pedale


Hehe, das dachte ich mir schon fast  :Smile:  Die Sache ist halt die, das DH schon sehr spezialisiert ist, deshalb stell ich hier einfach die Noob Fragen, 
weils wichtig ist und man hier den direkten Draht zu den Leuten hat.

Zum Budget: 
Mir ist klar, dass die Sache nicht billig wird, 
aber die 5000 Euro Rennsau muss es auch nicht sein, mir gehts um den Spass. 
Ich hab mich auf der YT Seite umgesehen und eines der DH Bikes die sie dort hatten 
hat mich eigentlich ganz gut angeschaut. 
Die Seite ist jetzt gerade nicht erreichbar, Link kommt dann später. 
Das Bike würde 2.500 Euro (oder 2.700, bin mir nicht mehr ganz sicher) kosten 
und so in diesem Bereich möchte ich mich auch weiterhin bewegen, 
weil mit dem Bike allein ist es ja nicht getan, 
müssen ja noch Helm, etc... her. 

Das komplett Bike auch deswegen, um einfach mal den Einstieg gemacht zu haben. 
Ich werd dann eh sehen, welche Komponenten gut passen und welche nicht. 
Dann kann man noch immer selbst alles zusammenbasteln  :Smile:

----------


## Kaisen

Am 12.12.12 gibs ja wieder die Limited Edtion für 3000€ die lohnt sich er als das Standard Bike für 2500.
Dafür kanns sein das du etwas drauf warten musst.

----------


## Hitman44

Ja, das hab ich gesehen, aber jetzt vorm Winter werd ich sowieso kein Bike mehr kaufen. 
Ich mach das dann alles im Frühling, wenns soweit ist (und wenn ich das nötige Kleingeld beisammen hab  :Wink:  ).

Bezüglich dem Bike das ich mir angesehen hab, wäre dieses hier gewesen: Link. 

Irgendwer eine Meinung dazu?

----------


## milhouse_vanhouten

https://www.downhill-board.com/69551...highlight=Tues

https://www.downhill-board.com/68575...highlight=Tues

Und noch zig mehr verschiedene Threads zum Tues.....

Bitte einfach mal die Suchfunktion benutzen......

----------


## Hitman44

Ahja, thx!  :Wink:

----------


## laubry

> Hi Leute, 
> 
> ich bin der Neue hier, Paul ist mein Name.


Hi Paul,




> Mein erklärtes Ziel für 2013 ist es, mit dem Downhill Mountainbiking anzufangen. 
> Es hat mich immer gejuckt und wir sind auch viel mit dem Rennrad und Mountainbike unterwegs (bin also körperlich ganz gut drauf), 
> und jetzt ist es bei mir soweit, dass ich das Downhill fahren angehen will. 
> Deshalb wird über den Winter fleissig gespart und trainiert, 
> damits im Sommer losgehen kann.


"Körperlich gut drauf" ist ein weiter Begriff. XC und Rennrad trainiert vor allem die Beine, mit diesen wirst du wohl keine Probleme haben. Du kannst Downhill jedoch nicht mit XC oder Rennrad vergleichen, da gibts einfach zu viele Unterschiede. Mal abgesehen von den komplett anderen Rahmen (Geometrie, Position auf dem Bike, Lenkerbreite, usw.) handelt es sich um komplett andere Belastungen. Als "Anfänger" wirst du bei unwegsamen Gelände zunächst mit Unterarmen, Rücken, Genick und Kopf (Konzentration) deine Probleme haben. Bezüglich spezifischem Training gibt es genug andere Threads.




> Welches Bike, bzw. welcher Shop?


Bezüglich Shop kann ich dir keine Empfehlung geben (ausser du kommst aus der Schweiz ;-)). Da wirst du wohl auch eigene Erfahrungen sammeln müssen.

So, jetzt zum Bike. Ich fürchte meine Antwort wird dir nicht gefallen:

Kauf dir für die erste Saison kein DH Bike. Klingt komisch, hat aber aus meiner Sicht einen handfesten Grund. Ich sehe das sehr häufig, wenn ich fahren gehe. Irgendwelche Leute, die mal von einem Tag auf den nächsten beschliessen "ich werd jetzt DHler", kaufen sich mit dem Geld von Papi n Bike für 10000 Franken und können eigentlich nicht mal richtig Fahrrad fahren. Auf was ich hinaus will ist, dass es dir leichter fallen wird, wenn du quasi unten anfängst und dich nach oben durcharbeitest. Mein erstes Bike war ein Hardtail, mit dem bin ich dann halt einfach die DH Strecken gefahren. Brutal anstrengend (Gutes Training übrigens) und wenig erfolgserlebnisse waren die Folge, ABER: In Sachen Linienwahl, was meiner Meinung nach fast das wichtigste beim DH ist, lernst du mit einem Hardtail, oder einem leichteren Bike auf DH Kursen sehr viel dazu. Viel zu viele brettern mit ihren 20 cm Federweg einfach über alles drüber, schnell sind sie deshalb nicht. Also tu dir selbst einen gefallen und beginne mit nem "kleinen" bike, du wirst es nicht bereuen das versprech ich dir. Und wenn du dann mal auf nem richtigen DHler sitzt, wird dir dein Herz in die Hose rutschen, weils einfach so gut geht ;-).




> *Zur Schutzausrüstung*: 
> * Eigentlich wie oben: Empfehlungen? Was muss beachtet werden?


Ist sehr individuell. Ich persönlich fahre mit Knieschonern (ohne Schienbein), Rückenpanzer, Handschuhe und Helm. Bei den Rennen verwende ich zusätzlich einen Nackenschutz (neckbrace). 

Bezüglich Park kann ich dir als Schweizer natürlich die Parks in den Alpen empfehlen ;-)

Ein super Park um anzufangen ist Lac Blanc, in der Nähe von Colmar in FR. Weiss jetzt aber nicht, wie weit das von dir weg ist.

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir ein bisschen helfen und habe dir nicht deine Motivation genommen mit meine Vortrag bezüglich der Bike Wahl  :Smile: 

Gruss

Luc

----------


## MadMag

servus paul,

willkommen hier im forum.

ich hoffe auch, ich kann dir in den nächsten paar zeilen ein paar argumente liefern, die dir die entscheidungen zu deinen fragen ein wenig erleichtern und dich nicht völlig verwirren  :Wink:  die fragen sind eigentlich fast immer die gleichen und diese stellte ich mir am anfang auch.
aber gute antworten auf deine fragen hast du ja bereits bekommen.

wie ich oben gelesen habe, bist du hauptsächlich in wagrain am weg. saalbach/hinterglemm und leogang sind eigentlich auch recht schnell erreichbar. schladming ist ebenfalls eine option.

*bike*
aber mal abgesehen vom gebiet, wo du fahren möchtest, stellt sich eben die frage, WAS du fahren möchtest. wenn es nur bergab geht und du nie auf den gedanken kommst, mit dem bike irgendwie raufzuradeln, dann leg dir ein downhill- oder freeride-bike zu.
mit deinem budget von 2000 - 3000 euro bekommst du schon ein top-bike mit guter ausstattung.

falls du dich jetzt fragst, was der unterschied zwischen einem dh-bike und einem fr-bike ist, hier ein paar merkmale:
*downhiller:* doppelbrückenfedergabel, üblich 200mm federweg oder auch mehr, ein flacher lenkkopfwinkel, zumeist breiter lenker (je nachdem, was der "reiter" bevorzugt), ein kettenblatt vorne.
*freerider:* federgabel mit einer brücke, hauptsächlich 160/180mm federweg, oft 2 kettenblätter mit umwerfer vorne.
sollte ich etwas wichtiges vergessen haben, bitte um korrektur.

der unterschied zwischen freerider und downhiller ist anhand der technischen merkmale nicht sehr groß. doch ich sage jetzt einfach mal salopp, dass der downhiller hauptsächlich für schnelle, steile abfahrten durch ruppiges, naturbelassenes gelände mit vielen wurzeln, steinen, stufen und sonst noch was gedacht ist und der freerider eher für verwinkelte trails bzw. spielereien im bikepark auf angelegten strecken gebaut wurde.
soweit die theorie. welches bike für dich das richtige ist, musst du herausfinden. leih dir mal einen freerider bzw. einen downhiller aus, fahr damit in die von dir besagten bikeparks und fahre dort mal alle strecken mit einem bike, dann mit dem anderen. so merkst du dann, zu welchen strecken du eher tendierst und welches bike dir vom fahren her besser gefällt. so kannst du dir dann sicher sein, dass dein budget beim kauf deines eigenen bikes auch richtig investiert wurde.

*schutzausrüstung*
ist von fahrer zu fahrer verschieden. die einen fahren schon fast mit einer eishockey-montur, den anderen ist ein rückentprotektor schon zuviel.
ich fahre mit dh-helm (ist selbstverständlich), einem rückenprotektor, knee guards, neckbrace und handschuhe. so fühle ich mich am wohlsten.
was du beim biken trägst, findest du auch wiederum am besten beim testen raus. die ausrüstung soll dir bestmöglichsten schutz bieten, aber dich nicht stören bzw. sogar einschränken.

*training*
ausdauer ist bei dir sicher genügend vorhanden, auch der schmalz in den oberschenkeln dürfte ausreichend sein  :Wink: 
für's  "abfahrtsorientierte radfahren" solltest speziell auch nochmals die muskulatur im brust-, nacken-, und rückenbereich trainieren. arme (unterarme) und finger nicht vergessen.

soo, ich hoffe, ich konnte dir ein wenig helfen.

----------


## druelli

Kleine Korrektur zum Downhill Bike: Flacher Lenkwinkel, nicht steiler.

Ansonsten nichts zu "beanstanden"  :Way To Go: 

L.G.

Dany

----------


## q_FTS_p

@DH-Samurai: Du hast geschrieben, dass DHer einen eher steilen Lenkwinkel haben. Eigentlich is es eher umgekehrt. Ich geh mal davon aus du hast dich vertan.

Bezüglich Bewegungsfreiheit: Am DH-Bike mMn eher vernachlässigbar. Selbst wenn ich mein Safetyjacket ganz eng stelle habe mich ich noch NIE dadurch eingeschränkt gefühlt. Das Problem haben eher Slopestyler. Der Schutz von einem ordentlichen Safetyjacket ist auch ungemein höher wie bei einzelnen Ellenbogenschützern, schon alleine deswegen, weil letztere gerne mal verrutschen. Knie-Schienbein Protektoren müssen sowieso sein. Wobei der Schienbeinprotektor hauptsächlich dazu dient die Pedale davon abzuhalten dein Schienbein zu zerfleddern. Meist hält diese Kombination auch besser wie einzelne Knieprotektoren (bez. Verrutschen).

----------


## Hitman44

Hi Leute, danke vielmals für die ausführlichen Antworten! 

@laubry: Danke für die Antwort, der Part über das richtige Bike hat mich echt nochmal zum Nachdenken gebracht! 
Ich bin diesen Sommer viel mit einem Bike unterwegs gewesen, dass (nach allem was ich bis jetzt herausgefunden habe) wohl als Enduro 
eingestuft werden würde. 
Die Sache ist die: Fürs Hinauftreten hab ich das Rennrad, das macht richtig Laune und ich bin damit gern auf der Straße unterwegs. 
Das Rauftreten mit einem Mountainbike ist wieder etwas anderes: das Hinauffahren macht auch total Spass, 
aber das Runterfahren ist einfach nicht das was ich mir da vorstelle. Und auch wenn man beim Wandern die Downhiller sieht,
merk ich einfach, dass das mit dem normalen MB nicht drinnen ist. Da komm ich einfach immer wieder drauf, dass die Enduro 
Sache nichts für mich ist, sondern dass ich richtig Downhill fahren will. 

Bin aus AT, aber vl sind wir in der nächsten Saison ja mal im selben Gebiet unterwegs  :Smile: 

Achja, bevor ichs vergesse: Du schreibst dass du nur bei Rennen den Nackenschutz verwendest. Warum nicht beim normalen Fahren auch? 

@DH-Samurai: Dir auch nochmal vielen Dank für die ausführliche Antwort! 
Zwecks Federweg Unterschied zwischen DH und FR: sozusagen sollte man mit dem Freeride nicht die brutalsten Sprünge hinlegen? 
Weil in dieser Sache wird sich der Federweg ja bemerkbar machen, nicht? 

Wenn man jetzt das YT Tues und Noton vergleicht, unterscheiden die 2 sich (abgesehen von den verbauten Teilen) durch den Federweg und dass die Gabel beim Tues länger ist (auch wenn das jetzt blöd klingt, keine Ahnung wie da die Fachbegriffe sind, aber ihr wisst hoffentlich was ich meine). 
Und das Tues ist um ca. 2 kG schwerer. 
Könnte man jetzt salopp sagen, dass sich das Noton leichter lenken lässt, also wendiger und so ist, oder bin ich da auf dem Holzweg?

Zwecks den Schützern bin ich voll bei q_FTS_p, Knie-Schienbeinprotektoren müssen sofort her, 
irgendwie krieg ich da immer was drauf und was den Rest betrifft werd ich dann einfach mal ausprobieren, 
was jetzt am besten ist im Bezug auf Schutz/Komfort.

----------


## laubry

> Und auch wenn man beim Wandern die Downhiller sieht,
> merk ich einfach, dass das mit dem normalen MB nicht drinnen ist. Da komm ich einfach immer wieder drauf, dass die Enduro 
> Sache nichts für mich ist, sondern dass ich richtig Downhill fahren will.


Trotzdem empfehle ich dir wärmstens, zunächst mit einem leichteren Fahrrad Erfahrungen zu sammeln. Wie du sicherlich auch schon weisst gibts ja nicht nur Enduro und Downhill, sondern noch viele "Stufen" dazwischen. Aus meiner eigenen Erfahrung kann ich dir einfach den Tipp geben, nicht gleich nen Downhiller mit 200mm zu erstehen, sondern vielleicht mal nen Freerider ne Saison lang zu fahren. Wenn du nicht genau weisst welche Art von Bikes ich meine kann ich dir gerne eine kleine Auflistung bereitstellen. 




> Bin aus AT, aber vl sind wir in der nächsten Saison ja mal im selben Gebiet unterwegs


Das ist durchaus möglich, bin beispielsweise über das Pfingstwochenende in Leogang anzutreffen.  :Smile: 




> Achja, bevor ichs vergesse: Du schreibst dass du nur bei Rennen den Nackenschutz verwendest. Warum nicht beim normalen Fahren auch?


Gute Frage, ich empfinde es irgendwie nicht als nötig. Beim normalen Fahren habe ich idR keine Unfälle und gehe natürlich nicht soviel auf Risiko, aber eigentlich wäre es auch für das normale Fahren keine schlechte Idee, das stimmt.

Betreffend Protektoren und Schutzausrüstung allgemein musst du deine eigenen Erfahrungen sammeln, da die Vorlieben hier sehr individuell sind. Es gibt kein richtig und falsch in dem Sinn (siehste auch im World Cup).

Gruss

Luc

----------


## MadMag

> @DH-Samurai: Du hast geschrieben, dass DHer einen eher steilen Lenkwinkel haben. Eigentlich is es eher umgekehrt. Ich geh mal davon aus du hast dich vertan.

 mi scusi, da habe ich mich tatsächlich vertan  :Stick Out Tongue:  sollte natürlich "flach" heißen, ist schon korrigiert.

----------


## Hitman44

> Trotzdem empfehle ich dir wärmstens, zunächst mit einem leichteren Fahrrad Erfahrungen zu sammeln. Wie du sicherlich auch schon weisst gibts ja nicht nur Enduro und Downhill, sondern noch viele "Stufen" dazwischen. Aus meiner eigenen Erfahrung kann ich dir einfach den Tipp geben, nicht gleich nen Downhiller mit 200mm zu erstehen, sondern vielleicht mal nen Freerider ne Saison lang zu fahren. Wenn du nicht genau weisst welche Art von Bikes ich meine kann ich dir gerne eine kleine Auflistung bereitstellen.


Hi Luc, war übers WE etwas beschäftigt  :Wink:  
Jedenfalls: Ja, ich lass mir das auf alle Fälle nochmal durch den Kopf gehen, und werd das berücksichtigen bei der Wahl meines Bikes. 
Ein weiterer Faktor der bei mir einfach noch dazukommt ist der, der finanziellen Mittel. 
Die FR oder Enduro Bikes (in meiner Kategorie) unterscheiden sich preislich nicht großartig voneinander und die Frage die ich mir stelle ist, 
ob ich das Bike die Saison darauf wieder zu einem vernünftigen Preis loswerde, 
bzw. ob dann überhaupt noch ein neuer DHer drinnen ist. 
Ist irgendwie noch zu früh für diese Fragen, ich weiss, aber sowas geht einem halt durch den Kopf, ich schätze du wirst sowas kennen  :Wink:  

Zwecks Pfingsten: da könnten wir uns wirklich was ausmachen, mal gemeinsam die Trails unsicher machen  :Wink:  aber alles dann zu seiner Zeit. 

Aber danke nochmal, bin noch immer fest am Grübeln  :Smile:

----------


## Kensai

Du könntest dir zur Not auch ein gebrauchtes Enduro kaufen (muss ja auch nicht die besten Parts haben) und das Ding dann deinen Hometrail runterjagen, so wirst du evtl merken, ob du ein Downhiller willst. 
Ich selber bin jetz ne komplette Saison mit nem All Mountain gefahren und gemerkt, dass da definitiv was dickeres her muss (mehr Federweg, stabiler,... Hab nämlich durch meine doch eher ruppigen Trails mein Bike ganz schön hingerichtet ;-). Aber die ersten Probefahrten mit verschiedenen DH Bikes haben mir auch schon klar gemacht: "mit diesen Bikes kommst du nirgendswo hoch, dafür aber sehr gut runter".
So kannst de wirklich abschätzen, was so fürein Bike willst. Gleichzeitig erwirbst du ne Menge Skills in Sachen Fahrtechnik, denn mit weniger Federweg musst du mehr acht geben wie du fährst :-)

----------


## Hitman44

Eben, ein Enduro-Bike (oder sowas in der Richtung, es eignet sich auf jeden Fall zum hinauffahren) ist schon da, 
und nach diesem Sommer ist mir da total klar, dass ich nicht der Typ fürs durch den Wald hinauftreten bin. 
Auch mit dem Federweg merkt mans sehr deutlich: es steckt schon einiges mehr ein als ein ganz normales MB, 
aber wenn du richtig einen auf Aggressiv machst merkst du schnell, dass die Enduro da nicht mitmacht...

----------


## q_FTS_p

Wenn du nicht rauftreten willst musst du dir entweder einen Lift/Bikepark suchen, hochschieben, oder mit dem Radlfahren aufhören  :Wink: 
Was für ein "Enduro" hast du denn?
Eventuell wär sowas wie ein Kona Entourage/Noton 2.0 etwas für dich

----------


## Hitman44

> Wenn du nicht rauftreten willst musst du dir entweder einen Lift/Bikepark suchen, hochschieben, oder mit dem Radlfahren aufhören


Exactly! Und da die Bikeparks sozusagen vor meiner Tür sind, klingt diese Gravity Card wie geschaffen für mich  :Big Grin:  

Die Enduro (alles unter der Annahme dass ich den Begriff richtig verstanden habe natürlich) ist von KTM, genaues Model gibts, 
glaub ich, keines, ist eine Spezialanfertigung die mein Vater vor 2 Jahren mal erstanden hat, 
mit der ich jetzt durch die Gegend heiz... 
Der Rahmen ist für mich leider etwas zu klein, aber diesen Sommer hats noch ganz gut gereicht. 

Das Noton 2.0 hab ich schon mal genauer unter die Lupe genommen, schaut mich auch sehr geil an, 
ist aber eben ein Freerider... Ich hab jetzt schon von mehreren Leuten einen Shop ganz bei mir in der Nähe 
empfohlen bekommen, da werd ich jetzt noch vorm 12. hinschaun, 
mal sehn was die noch so zu sagen haben und ansonsten hätt ich mich eher schon auf das TUES 2.0 LTD
eingeschossen. Was die Leute hier so im Forum erzählen ist das ja ordentlich Bang-for-the-buck, wie man bei uns im Rennenglisch so schön sagt  :Wink:

----------


## laubry

> Hi Luc, war übers WE etwas beschäftigt  
> Jedenfalls: Ja, ich lass mir das auf alle Fälle nochmal durch den Kopf gehen, und werd das berücksichtigen bei der Wahl meines Bikes.


Noch als Gedankenanstoss:

www.pinkbike.com/news/The-Arg...nion-2012.html

----------


## Hitman44

Hey, danke für den Link! Hab mir jetzt mal die Zeit genommen, alles genau durchzulesen, er stellt wirklich ein paar interessante und gute Fragen, die ich mir jetzt auch mal durch den Kopf gehen lasse.

----------

